# Yet another new subscriber about to buy Used MH



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi
Well been looking at the forums awhile great bunch of folk on here so we decided to subscribe.
We have been considering buying a Mh for a couple of years but decided now might be a good time.

We have found a 2006 elddis on a peugeot chassis with the 2.2 hdi that we are going to see some time this week.
I used to work on the spanners a few years ago so know my way round an engine etc, But is there any problem points I should be aware of with this paticular model.
Also I will have to go an get Total to fit another seat belt I may also change the front captains chair for a standard peugeot van twin passenger seat, Any problems in doing this (I take it that the mounting for the seat is the same as it just a conversion of the same chassis.

Cheers Gomez... :?: :?:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry i cant help you but hello and welcome to the forum, i'm sure someone with a shed load of knowledge will be along shortly


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gomez

Welcome to the forums  

I hope you don't mind, but I've moved this to the Explorer Group forums, as your questions are quite specific, and might attract more answers in here :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Gomez
> 
> Welcome to the forums
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for the welcome 
I take it by the lack of replies & a lot of searching that there's not to many problems. 
Anyway a bit late now we have owned it a couple of weeks & already been away in it twice for 6 days in total. 
All seems great we had a lot of rain at Malvern on Saturday night & Sunday but we were very snug no leaks. 
We all enjoyed it very much & can't wait to get away again. 
One thing that did puzzle me though was the Dometic fridge although it worked just fine theres no light to say if it's working or not ?

Gomez......


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Gomez said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gomez
> ...


You should update your profile to owner Gomez


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Our fridge is the same, but people on here have told me to put face up to vent outside and there will be a slight smell and heat when it is working.Failing that a thermometer inside fridge should tell you as well.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

Just done it


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> Our fridge is the same, but people on here have told me to put face up to vent outside and there will be a slight smell and heat when it is working.Failing that a thermometer inside fridge should tell you as well.


 Thanks for the reply I will give it a try, But I do find it strange that these fridges cost a fair amount of money have the technology to run silently on various power sources but they can't fit a simple on light ?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Gomez said:


> Thanks for the reply I will give it a try, But I do find it strange that these fridges cost a fair amount of money have the technology to run silently on various power sources but they can't fit a simple on light ?


Maybe the 'simple light' when running on gas would require a control panel running some kind of sensor - just something else to run down the 12v power when you are not on hook-up.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Explorer Group*

Hi

I had a 2005 Compass Avantgarde - manufactured by the Explorer Group - and it sat lovely on the 2.2 Peugeot. No problems to report during the short ownership period which included a trip to Italy and Austria in a bitterly cold January!

Russell


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Explorer Group*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a 2005 Compass Avantgarde - manufactured by the Explorer Group - and it sat lovely on the 2.2 Peugeot. No problems to report during the short ownership period which included a trip to Italy and Austria in a bitterly cold January!
> 
> Russell


 That's good to know, I have driven quite a few over the last few months but to me this one stood out it really is a pleasure to drive very quiet & responsive. 
Although I have to admit Iv'e always been a fan of peugeot diesels & own a 406 hdi 110 & love it.

We did have the misfortune of travelling up to Shrewsbury to look at a 2.8 jtd swift the owner insisted it was mint, even though I told him I had worked in the trade so try to be honest as I will be looking closely. No problem it's really good.

Well I think it was advertised at £16000 so we went all the way up there & I don't know what happened to the Mhome he was describing on the phone but it was obviously not the one we were looking at.

The engine compartment was covered in rust Obviously a flood victim!! engine looked like it had done 100,000 not the 20,000 advertised absolutely no grunt at all wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding.
Gearbox & clutch were awful I wouldn't have paid £1600 never mind £16000 then he says he's only had it a month but wanted a Kontiki he has instead. (I bet He does but not at my expense)

I did manage to remain polite even though I was not happy having gone all the way up there for nothing.


----------

